# Kalibrierungssoftware?



## penicillin_muffin (18. Juni 2010)

Hallo ihr lieben.

wie die über schrift schon sagt, geht es um kalibrierungs software für bildschirme und monitore.

ich kann mir momentan leider kein messgerät leisten, habe aber einige freeware im internet gefunden z.B. Atrise Lutcurve und einige andere.

was haltet ihr davon, kennt sich jemand damit aus? meine kasse ist momentan richtig knapp.

kann mir jemand helfen?

ich danke schonmal im vorraus.

lg *P*M*


----------



## Jan-Frederik Stieler (20. Juni 2010)

Hi,
also grundsätzlich kannst du solche Software schon einsetzen. Adobe hatte ja früher Adobe Gamma im Programm.
Nur sollte dir bewußt sein das du nicht die gleichen Ergebnisse erzielst wie ein Kalibrationsgerät da deine Augen eine Tagesform haben und eventuell auch nicht entsprechend geschult sind etc. auch spielt das Umgebungslicht (Metamerie) eine Rolle.
Aber es reicht um deinen Monitor in die richtige Richtung zu bekommen um damit zumindest mal Bilder auch beurteilen zu können.
Wenn du aber professionelle Bildbearbeitung machen möchtest kommst du fast nicht um ein Kalibrationsgerät rum, wenn nicht so gar um einen entsprechenden Monitor.
Wir kalibrieren unsere normalen Arbeitsmonitore lange Zeit so auch eingestellt.

Du kannst nach dem Kalibrieren auch mal Volltonflächen anlegen und dann entsprechend gedruckte Vorlagen daneben halten dann siehst du wie weit dein Monitor abweicht.
Mit dem Atrise Lutcurve kannst du ja in deinem Profil auch noch die Kurven von Hand nachträglich bearbeiten und so das ganze unabhängig von den Einstellungen anpassen.

Abschließend muß man sagen das es auch davon abhängt was du den mit dem Bildschirm machen willst.

Viele Grüße


----------



## penicillin_muffin (21. Juni 2010)

danke dir für deine hilfe.

ich werd das einfach mal ausprobieren.


----------

